# 2011 trek madone 5.2



## bentvalve

wow im finally the pround owner of a 2011 madone 5.2..had to wait for what seems like forever! it is the red/white carbon color. it is freakin sweet.but, i could not bring her home today! the seat mast was the 175 i think (about 1 inch to much) and i guess i almost had to wait till nov. for the mast to be avail. lucked out and the bike shop has another shop and there was one there(135).so tomarrow i will be fitted for the machine. can't wait to take it for a spin.i had a felt z6 w/ all dura ace stuff and roll wheel set. and i just upgraded the wheel set to the race lites. and it is pretty light. ok im done with my rant! don


----------



## ozzgurr

bentvalve said:


> wow im finally the pround owner of a 2011 madone 5.2..had to wait for what seems like forever! it is the red/white carbon color. it is freakin sweet.but, i could not bring her home today! the seat mast was the 175 i think (about 1 inch to much) and i guess i almost had to wait till nov. for the mast to be avail. lucked out and the bike shop has another shop and there was one there(135).so tomarrow i will be fitted for the machine. can't wait to take it for a spin.i had a felt z6 w/ all dura ace stuff and roll wheel set. and i just upgraded the wheel set to the race lites. and it is pretty light. ok im done with my rant! don



Have fun, I bought mine on Sep 11 and so far i put 420 miles on it, love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bentvalve

you got the red,white carbon? i have been waiting for like at least a month..there were like 18 avail and i finally got mine. got the new race lite wheels too.i spun around with the salesman for an hour today. i hope to get out this week when my wife is home to watch the kids.don


----------



## ozzgurr

I hear you man, I am still excited, let me show you mine;


----------



## bentvalve

that is sweet.i got bottle cages. those wheels are sweet. i just got the upgraded racelites. i dig the white walls..thanks for the pic! don


----------



## ozzgurr

You may consider white brake hoods, it will change how it looks. Anyway, it is a great bike, enjoy it.


----------



## bentvalve

yea those are nice. after i get my garmin im getting some new handlebars. im going to look into those hoods.what brand are they? don


----------



## ozzgurr

Hi Don,

Token, be sure you buy Ultegra 6700 competible. firstly I bought *Hudz STI competible *but those did not fit.


----------



## johntrek5

Wow, I thought my 2011 black/platinum was cool, that red/carbon is awesome! I bought mine, in August and have over 1,500 miles on it, and it is 10 times the bike my 2009 4.5 was!


----------



## bentvalve

yea i almost ended up with the black one since they were only doing like 18 a week.i liked it and it was better looking than i thought.don


----------



## glacebay

I went from a Specialized Allez to this bike.....I'm never going back 

I don't know if it's me or just getting use to the bike, but I find it doesn't corner as well...I'm going to blame the user, because this bike is just 'fun' to ride....comfortable and it just wants to go go go...


----------



## ozzgurr

glacebay said:


> I went from a Specialized Allez to this bike.....I'm never going back
> 
> I don't know if it's me or just getting use to the bike, but I find it doesn't corner as well...I'm going to blame the user, because this bike is just 'fun' to ride....comfortable and it just wants to go go go...



Is it H2 or H3? I feel super confident when I corner with my H2, really aggressive and stable.


----------



## glacebay

ozzgurr said:


> Is it H2 or H3? I feel super confident when I corner with my H2, really aggressive and stable.


Never even realized there was a diff. If I was to guess, I would say H2. 

I figured when I get more in tune with the bike I'll be able to take the turns a little tighter.


----------



## johntrek5

@glacebay, Are you running the factory wheels? I have a set of Easton EA90SLX, on mine. I put the factory Bontragers back on every once in a while when I ride a certain road that is pretty torn up. I can tell a difference in cornering between the different wheels. The Bontragers, while heavier, actually are stiffer, and corner better. The Eastons, are lighter, faster, and climb better, but they do not corner as well. All I can say is this bike has got to be the best value on the market, with the BB90, internal cable routing, full Ultegra SL etc, etc. Did I mention the bling factor, every where I go, it stops people in their tracks!


----------



## glacebay

johntrek5 said:


> @glacebay, Are you running the factory wheels? I have a set of Easton EA90SLX, on mine. I put the factory Bontragers back on every once in a while when I ride a certain road that is pretty torn up. I can tell a difference in cornering between the different wheels. The Bontragers, while heavier, actually are stiffer, and corner better. The Eastons, are lighter, faster, and climb better, but they do not corner as well. All I can say is this bike has got to be the best value on the market, with the BB90, internal cable routing, full Ultegra SL etc, etc. Did I mention the bling factor, every where I go, it stops people in their tracks!


The CFO of the house gave me enough budge for Bike + Shoes + Pedals. Maybe next year I'll throw out for a different wheel set. 

You are right. The bike looks sharp! Had a couple of comments on her.... Anyone know the weight? I jumped on the scale the other night and it was 20lbs... this incorrect?


----------



## bentvalve

ozzgurr what did those wheels set you back..they are sweet. i was told there was a nice set the manufacturer makes for "the heavier rider".lol
don


----------



## ozzgurr

Mine is 16.3 with two carbon cages, pedals, 2 *Stop Flats2 *liners, computer & sensor.


----------



## johntrek5

Mine is a right at 16.5 with carbon cages, the Easton wheels, and my peddles. That is without my Garmin. Each frame size will vary slightly.


----------



## ozzgurr

glacebay said:


> The CFO of the house gave me enough budge for Bike + Shoes + Pedals. Maybe next year I'll throw out for a different wheel set.
> 
> You are right. The bike looks sharp! Had a couple of comments on her.... Anyone know the weight? I jumped on the scale the other night and it was 20lbs... this incorrect?




Something wrong with that scale  

2011-5.2 frame is 150 gr lighter then 2010-5.2 frame :thumbsup:


----------



## johntrek5

Finally figured out how to get a pic on here. Here is mine. It now has the stem flipped, RXL water cages, and my Garmin 500. Ireally like the Duo Trap.


----------



## garylb

This is my baby. Got around 1000 miles so far


----------



## early one

Both bikes look good. Garylb, did yours come with the black wall tires? Trek's web site shows whitewalls.


----------



## garylb

*tires*

It did come with the white wall tires. They have enough tread on them to be snow tires. Santa has picked me up a good pair of white walls and black carbon cages


----------

